# genital herpes



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am wondering if a person can show up with herpes years after they have been infected? I have been married for 9 years and have known my husband for 11 years. We have both been totally faithful---I just know this. Today I have a weird painful sort of blister on the outside of the vulva--could this be herpes?? I'm freaked out. I am 50 and had a wild past (in my 20's in college). Embarrasing to admit but I did pick up a few STD's during that time but not herpes. My husband was also quite the charmer during college so I don't know that maybe he could have picked up something and not have known it. Any answers would be greatly appreciated. I am making a doctor's appt today.


----------



## 16708 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tiss, My husband and I both have genital herpes. We've been married for 10 years and like you, I know we've both been faithful. But we both had a "wild single life" before meeting one another. Five years ago, BOTH my husband and I had painful blisters on our genitals. We both saw the doc and we both had herpes. You can imagine what I must have thought, and you can imagine what hubby must've thought. The doctor told us that I probably had herpes for years, and didn't know it. A woman can get blisters on her cervix or up inside the vaginal canal and never know it. You can also spread herpes to another person even if you don't have open blisters. Doc said I probably gave it to my husband. Anyway, we got through it. I don't outbreak frequently, but my husband does. He takes Valtrex and has been outbreak free for almost 6 months. Though herpes is an STD and an incurable one, it can be managed. Please try not to freak out because stress and high emotions can make the outbreak worse (if herpes is what you have). If it is herpes, you might notice that you feel somewhat "unwell"---a mild fatigue, nausea, achiness all over. You may also get prodonal symptoms which are a tingly nerve ending pain in your lower back or backs of the legs. My lower back feels like a needle is stabbing me right before I'm about to get an outbreak. You also want to check your lymph nodes in your groin...they may be slightly swollen. It's great that you are going to see the doctor. He/she can confirm the diagnosis right away usually just by looking at the blister. I know another STD called chanchroid (sp?) can cause blisters as well. And if you have it, you have it. It can be managed VERY effectivley. I'm here if you need to talk. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Pix, thanks so much for the reply. Just got back from my docs and I have to tell ya I feel kind of silly right now. I have a spider bite--no joke. She put on antibiotics and have to use hot packs and watch it. If it starts turning black I have to get back in ASAP. We have fiddleback spiders here and I've been cleaning closets. The weird thing about my reaction to thinking I ight have herpes is the knowledge that somehow it would cause problems in my marriage. Thanks pix for sharing how you and your husband dealt with it. It was very helpful to me even though it is not what I thought it was.


----------

